# New Containers arrive for the WCRR.



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Some new domestic containers arrived for our future customers domestic shipping needs on the Walnut Creek Railroad ( this is my 2nd railroad and the one at my new house which will break ground in this year!).


They took quite a bit of paint to get right since I painted over the old lettering to give the feel of how the Class I's do it nowadays ( just patch it...hehe) You can slighly see the ATSF logo on the NACS one if you look hard enough.


 


Decals by Stan Cedarleaf and I'm pretty sure he has them on file so if anyone else wants to go and get some to add some US companies to their USA Intermodal Container fleet feel free!!  I may go for some more at a later time but I have to stagger it as the company budget is only so big /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


 


Most of these in reality are 53' Domestic Container used solely in the US but since I'm not crafty enough to make my own 53's I went this route instead. Speaking of crafty, I'm almost surprised Marty hasnt made himself 53' containers yet.    Hmmmmm.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

who-ha what??? did I hear my name?? 
Never crossed my mind.....


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/03/2008 6:44 PM
who-ha what??? did I hear my name?? 
Never crossed my mind.....


 


 


Ya darn right you heard your name.  I wouldve thought you especially wouldve made some 53's 3 days after you got your first container well car /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


but really what do you think?  Think it could be done?  Would be interesting to say the least.


I think I may do a Hub Group container next ( wheeee I get to paint it RED hehe).  Off to research some more!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have any close up photos of them? I see some go down the hyway .Looks like they have "add on " ends.


Kevin, go for it, lead the way..


I like your new logos


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/03/2008 6:50 PM


Do you have any close up photos of them? I see some go down the hyway .Looks like they have "add on " ends.


Kevin, go for it, lead the way..


I like your new logos



I can snap some one day after work or something.  The warehouse at the end of mine has em all the time.  It just seems like a regular container with add'l ends as you said....Truthfully you could probably get away with chopping the ends off one extra container and blowing out the walls and doors on the other and glue them in.  Should give the same effect.


Heres one http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=52354.&amp;160; Its also for attachment points It would seem as well.  They have that more than likely extra braced for the attachment point so the 53' can be mounted on a 48'.  I think scale wise USA has 48' containers and thats about it so the 53' should still fit on top if we do it right.  Mayb


I'm going to go for some different ones next.  STAX, CSX Intermodal, and Hub Group.  Gotta raise some funds for that though hehe.  See if i cant swing an extra container to destroy /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


 


What do you usually use to cut the plastic though on things such as this Marty?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I found on there also, have it done tomorrow night.


 


Your urls said error


but I have 5 photos from different angels.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/03/2008 7:35 PM


I found on there also, have it done tomorrow night.


 


Your urls said error


but I have 5 photos from different angels.



 


Cool post some pics then


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/03/2008 7:35 PM 

 


but I have 5 photos from different angels.


 


That is quite a rarity Marty  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

5 photos meaning I see enough info to do one. they are not all the same car.


 


now to try posting a photo


it won't take a paste....


I guess I need to go find Dwights thread..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif





got to be kidding me,,,60 kb max????? My camera that I have used here,, HERE,,, for years is 61.2kb at lowest setting.. that means all photos have to be resized.


Talk about SUCKS.....


 


THAT MEANS EVERY PHOTO IN MY  1ST CLASS FILE HAS TO BE RESIZED TO USE.,,,,NO WAY. WAIT TILL i TELL MY DAD!!!!!


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/04/2008 4:10 PM


5 photos meaning I see enough info to do one. they are not all the same car.


 


now to try posting a photo


it won't take a paste....


I guess I need to go find Dwights thread..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif





got to be kidding me,,,60 kb max????? My camera that I have used here,, HERE,,, for years is 61.2kb at lowest setting.. that means all photos have to be resized.


Talk about SUCKS.....


 


THAT MEANS EVERY PHOTO IN MY  1ST CLASS FILE HAS TO BE RESIZED TO USE.,,,,NO WAY. WAIT TILL i TELL MY DAD!!!!!


 


Hmm..theres way to download them, batch them all in a program and resize them all at once but that takes some time.


 


If you want to email me the pic to [email protected] ill resize it for you and post it if you want.  I made mine 640x480 and mines 40KB.  " src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/biggrin.gif" />


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The photo I wanted to show, at Photoshop said it is  640 x 480 already????


Now what the (*^$%**&&*%$&%*&(*&**&^%&* do I do????


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres what Marty wanted to post up " src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/biggrin.gif" />


I do agree that 60K limit for posting an image does kinda suck a tad.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know how you did that, when I click properties  over your photo ,,it says 64.87kb at 640 x 480??????


 


so what gives???


 


this is odd.. the next photo on my computer said 59.5 kb


then I loaded it up to go to Kevin and it said 79kb file.


I don't understand this stuff,,what is right??? what scale or gauge is it????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/04/2008 4:53 PM


The photo I wanted to show, at Photoshop said it is  640 x 480 already????


Now what the (*^$%**&&*%$&%*&(*&**&^%&* do I do????



 





Such language... I'm blushing... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


 


 


 


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

More or less finished idea of what Marty and I collectively came up with.  I'll be trying one of these as well in the coming days.  The container on the bottom is a 40 footer so thats about the only thing you can mount these on due to the fact the USA Intermodal car doesnt accept 53' containers ( only up to 48')


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test again


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It would not let me edit the url


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats it for tonight, I'm out of here./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


 


test


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, what the @#$% ?!?!  Stick with model buiding, haha   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


Looks good!  It seems like you had to use 2 containers to make this single 53 footer.   Just an idea would be to take the door end and solid end off the container (these parts should pop off).  Then build the flat non-ribbed part out of styrene, then extend the sides with sections from the other container, then glue the original door/end on.   This way the walls of your 2nd cut up container could all be used up (cuase your probably left with like a 30 foot container with no doors!).  I guess you may need to paint the scratch built section, but I believe a lot of the 53' containers have the extended ends painted a different color.


Stacks and autoracks forever!!  


-Ray


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya Ray


most of my models come from photos even tho its the wrong road name.


lets see if this $&%$&& works.


http://rrpicturesarchives.net/showPicture.asp?id=53783


 


test again


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be hacking up some of my 20 footers for the end pieces for my 53' attempts. More to come on that tommorrow as I attempt it. Pics will be posted of my sad attempt as well. Im hoping for success in following the masters footsteps


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe it wasn't me


 


heres a better shot












it would be nice to cut and paste.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine look  a little different than Martys more than likely due to the fact im going to completely re-decal mine for other roads as opposed to keeping what was on the 40' the ends were glued on.


The Red container is already painted and I'll have to get Stan the pictures and logos for Hub Group Inc. Heres a real pic of one:  http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=480984


The other one that used to be  Maersk 40' and a Evergreen 20' will become a STAX once I paint it .  Pic of a real one: http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=52790


I have that intermodal itch again.  LOOK OUT AT THE ECLSTS Charlie Ro!!! hahaha.  I may have to mention something to him when im down there.  This could be a new idea for em.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Also WallyMart has small tubes of bodo body putty for cars, it works great for filling cracks. I also left the ends on because the supports need to be there to stack.


 good job Kev, great idea to.


 To bad we can't post this on Aristo site and say we are ready for those longer allpurpose cars to be made.


 


George


Are they being drawn yet???


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/05/2008 8:05 PM


Also WallyMart has small tubes of bodo body putty for cars, it works great for filling cracks. I also left the ends on because the supports need to be there to stack.


 good job Kev, great idea to.


 To bad we can't post this on Aristo site and say we are ready for those longer allpurpose cars to be made.


 


George


Are they being drawn yet???



 


 


However we could ask if they are making 53' compatiable well cars, cause then we can double stack our 53's.  Somehow I doubt it as I think its a U.S. Only standard.  I dont think Europe uses the 53' container at all, we just seem to use it since thats what were used to in the trucking world.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Some new shots of my 2 53's painted.  Lettering is on the way from Mr. Cedarleaf.  Next post from me will be with them lettered.  With how much lettering these need they ought to look GREAT!!


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres the two new ones I did, STAX and Hub Group.  Came out nice.  Need to let them dry and hit them with a clear coat at some point here soon.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

COOOOL ,
I've been letting them set 48 hours before spraying them,,LIGHTLY . I've messed them up a few times, too heavy, too soon.


----------

